
Zed Shaw on Bullying - acangiano
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1306948009.html
======
lionhearted
When I first came across Zed, I thought he was intelligent but over the top.
Now, I get why he does it and I've come to respect him a lot more.

Most people stay quiet and try to "take the high road" when people are being
jerks, but that does nothing to slow down or stop the jerk behavior. In order
to publicly come out against it, you've also got to be entertaining and
amusing so that at least some people want to read - if you're just writing
that people are being immature, no one's going to read that. But if you put it
in a somewhat interesting way, people get some laughs out of it _and_ ideally
you can slow down the spread of jerk behavior a little bit.

I still think Zed is over the top sometimes, but I love that he comes out
strongly against when do jerk stuff and think the over-the-topness actually
helps facilitate taking strong stances. Also, he's a massively prolific guy -
man, he's launched a lot of interesting projects. I respect the dude a lot.

